# Logitech Z5500 still worth to buy ?



## amit_talkin (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey guys,

Its not like I need a 5.1 system right now, but I was just looking around and found an ad on classified for Logitech Z5500 ( USED one of course ). The price asked was 150 USD. I have only heard good things about Z5500 in past 10 years. But as this has been decade old system now, is it still worth it to buy at this price?


----------



## LFaWolf (Jun 8, 2018)

That is quite an old speakers set. Although I have several sets, the one I use everyday the backlight of the control pod has gone out, which is pretty common. I would skip that especially you can get a used set on eBay for less than that. The newer z906 routinely goes on sale on Amazon for $200. Or alternatively just get a set of good bookshelf speakers and proper amp.


----------



## amit_talkin (Jun 8, 2018)

Where did You see Z5500 for sale for less than $150? All I see on ebay is that lowest price is $379 for pre-owned set! Besides, I have read that Z906's bass is not the impressive compared to Z5500. But it has newer connectors for modern equipment.


----------



## LFaWolf (Jun 8, 2018)

Are you in a hurry to get one? Because if you are looking to buy “at the moment” you won’t get the best deal. If you lurk on eBay or set up alert you just wait for someone to sell a set.

How much bass do you need? Are you trying to rock the neighbors?  I have a set of z906 in my office and it is plenty bass. Frankly most people say that but can’t tell the difference. If you want the best pc speakers you go with Klipsch pro media. The 5.1 are no longer being made and have issues with the amp dying. The 2.1 are still being made and they are as good as you can get, at the price below $150. Why do you need surround sound? You know you need the room to set them up properly right?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2018)

I still have my z5500 set (used in the shed for parties), as long as you're happy to use analog sources they're still quite amazing.

The coax/optical has issues for PC gaming use, even if you have real time encoding (which almost no one does) due to the bass not being passed to the sub.


----------



## amit_talkin (Jun 8, 2018)

No no, I m not in hurry or anything. In fact I don't even use any speakers right now.  The one I have right now is Creative T6060 which is just suck so I have put them on shelf for long time. I only use headphones  ( Audio Technica ATH-50x with ASUS Xonar Essence STX ). This is just that I stumbled upon this ad on classified and its tempted to let go because this is the lowest price I have seen in my country for this speakers, even for used one!

I have never personally heard Z5500 or Z906. I don't even like 5.1 that much. Klipsch is not available in India ( and imported ProMedia costs around $450 USD here ). So, I have very limited options in hand.



Mussels said:


> I still have my z5500 set (used in the shed for parties), as long as you're happy to use analog sources they're still quite amazing.
> 
> The coax/optical has issues for PC gaming use, even if you have real time encoding (which almost no one does) due to the bass not being passed to the sub.


Thats nice! I actually use my headphones for all purpose for now, and it has analog 3.5mm connector. I have no problem with it. Is there significant difference between Analog and Digital output?


----------



## EsaT (Jun 8, 2018)

amit_talkin said:


> But as this has been decade old system now, is it still worth it to buy at this price?


Would depend lot also on how much it's been used.
For example power supply and other filtering capacitors might be not in best shape anymore.
And those looks awfully lot like Su'scons, which are mid level caps at best.












amit_talkin said:


> Thats nice! I actually use my headphones for all purpose for now, and it has analog 3.5mm connector. I have no problem with it. Is there significant difference between Analog and Digital output?


High end sound cards are very likely to have better D/A converters than these kind speakers and more affordable AVRs.
Anyway if you're after better gaming immersion good open headphones would do lot in that.


----------



## Vario (Jun 8, 2018)

Those are legendary, might be worth a buy but you have to make sure it works properly.


----------



## LFaWolf (Jun 8, 2018)

For sound quality, there isn't much difference between analog and digital that I can notice. 

Is there no BestBuy in India? The 2.1 Logitech here pretty good (I have one in my living room) but the 2.1 ProMedia is better. The ProMedia goes on sale from time to time here in US for about $130.
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/klipsc...-system-3-piece-black/4924200.p?skuId=4924200
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-z623-2-1-speaker-system-3-piece-black/1231979.p?skuId=1231979

Otherwise, same speakers from Amazon India -
https://www.amazon.in/Logitech-Chan...&qid=1528471879&sr=8-1&keywords=logitech+z623

If you have not done 5.1 setup before, note that you need 2 rear speakers positioned behind you to gain that surround sound "immersion". You will need to run the cables properly. Personally I think 2.1 is the way to go. Easier setup and sound just as good except in some games and movies that support 5.1


----------



## Tomgang (Jun 8, 2018)

I have had these wunderful speakers for 10 years now. One of the best buy i have done in my life. For the money i think sound and komponents are excellente. I mean cheap crap dosent hold for 10 years and still going this strong.

The only deffect on my system is that the control center not always turns on if i press on/off button and at time light flicker. But read this: its my own dam fault. Got my foot stuck in the wire to it and by that got it to hit the floor about 6 years ago and yet it still going strong. Logitech back then dit make a really great speaker system for its price.

but for 150 USD its a high price in my opinion for at system that has 10 year or more on it. Z-5500 where released back in 2005 or 13 years ago. Z-5500 is great but not 150 USD great at 10 years old. Try push the price down if any thing.


----------



## amit_talkin (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for the opinions guys. Now it looks like getting Z623/625 is better choice. Which is easily available here for around $120 USD.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 9, 2018)

amit_talkin said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys. Now it looks like getting Z623/625 is better choice. Which is easily available here for around $120 USD.


I have the Z623, I picked up last year when my 20 year old Altec Lansing AC45 (4.1) decided to short the volume at max levels, and it still works, kinda.


----------



## Rickkins (Jun 25, 2018)

I still use my z-5500's on a daily basis. Damn decent set for the money.

I have a dedicated set of z-2300's on my back deck for relaxing outside with a few tuneskis....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 25, 2018)

Still have my Z-5500s here... I think i bought them sometime between 2003-2005. I know its around that time because I was playing BF2 on them and getting a lot of complaints from the family.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 26, 2018)

We have 4 of them ... none for sale  ... some might be more than a decade old.


----------



## MatGrow (Aug 4, 2018)

The quality tested by time.
For sure it's a still good choice even if you are suggested with more tasty stuff which is produced nowadays.


----------



## phill (Aug 4, 2018)

Still have my set here, about 8 years old now I think   Works good enough for gaming.  It would have been nicer to have some newer connections on it but it's only for the PC, I'm personally not so worried as I'm not producing music so quality isn't so important as such..  Well, within reason... 

Please let us know when you get the new setup and what it's like


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 4, 2018)

The only changes I've made to my z5500s are replacing the satellite speakers with JBL Control ONE bookshelf speakers that I bought off ebay. 

I personally thought it was a bit of a waste of time but I still wanted to see if there would be any major difference if I made the change. I think the speakers would do a lot better hooked up to a dedicated AV/HiFi unit


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 4, 2018)

It doesn't matter if speakers are old. My Altec Lansings are like 10+ years old and they work flawlessly. I did fiddle with them a bit with better capacitors and OP-AMP, but there was no real need for that. Z5500 are still very much capable speakers.

I mean, just look at audiophiles who still worship hi-fi speakers from 20, 30 or even more years ago. If speakers are good, age doesn't really matter imo.


----------



## st0rm007 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi all

Saw this thread and felt the need to comment.

I've personally had mine a year after release date, so 2005 ish and coming up to 14 years or so. 

It's seen it go through many new PC's and several houses. Wen't from a boy to a man and married - none the less still a geek.

It's now my office speaker system and I've managed to make it Bluetooth compliant for ease of streaming and available to service multiple SPDIF connections - TV, PC, XBOX One and Bluetooth devices.

I can't fault these speakers at all and would never sell it for an "upgrade" - this thing packs a punch and if you need more sound/bass/trebel then you're looking for the wrong speakers quite frankly.

To answer your question $150 this in working order and looked after, it would be a steal. Saying that, not sure where you've found it for $150 as that is cheap even for 10 yr plus tech.

My LCD display light died a death a few years ago, however just bought a replacement LCD screen so let's see how it get's on.

Merry Christmas Folks!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/50p...h-TF-Reader-for-Arduino-UNOR3/1894481199.html


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 18, 2018)

RejZoR said:


> It doesn't matter if speakers are old. My Altec Lansings are like 10+ years old and they work flawlessly. I did fiddle with them a bit with better capacitors and OP-AMP, but there was no real need for that. Z5500 are still very much capable speakers.
> 
> I mean, just look at audiophiles who still worship hi-fi speakers from 20, 30 or even more years ago. If speakers are good, age doesn't really matter imo.



Im late to respond to this comment but I agree... My dad had a set of 2.1 Altec Lansings die on him after what must be close to 10 years of service. He was looking around for some speakers and i hooked him up with a amp for some bookshelf speakers for his birthday till I came across a Yamaha AV Receiver at a price I just couldnt say no to and now he has my Z5500's. I told him how legendary the z5500s were back in the day, cuz if he breaks them then there will be a lot of trouble 

Im a musician or at least i used to be years ago and the same can be said about vintage speakers/guitar amps. from the 70s or 80s. Whenever one of those goes on ebay or craigslist etc you can be damn sure that there will be people fighting each other to buy it.


Since getting my AV Receiver I feel blessed in a way. Audio from movies just seem to have more life to it. Music is still good. but since i only listen to MP3s rather than FLAC files. MP3s sound more or less the same unless im messing with the sound settings on my AVR


----------



## nateliv (Dec 28, 2018)

I got my set for $250, so I'm inclined to disagree with its value at 40% higher cost than I paid. I use them via the analog connectors for my PC and optical on my PS3, and the setup works well for as little desk space I lose with the speakers.


----------



## Faceplant (Jan 17, 2019)

I can't remember when I bought mine, but I just can't part with it, even though it's collected dust several times over the years. I don't have the speakers anymore (except the sub, of course), but I just finished hooking it up to some SB6s, and it still sounds great! The best part is that it takes up so little desk space.

Thanks to the updated Realtek driver that I got here I can actually output 5.1 over Toslink to it from my PC.

I should qualify this by stating that I'm not really an audiophile, so treat my opinion FWIW.


----------



## IceBullet (Apr 20, 2019)

By reading this forum I just realised what piece of gold I got 14 years ago. Just bought audiotechnica ATH-50xBT, it sounded great and I looked at my speaker setup - the Z5500 - sub has some scratching, control panel also in not so good shape aesthetically. Decided to look up for an upgrade finally and found out that there is still nothing better! I'm amazed... My biggest concern is two of my satellites - they tend to resonate when playing certain songs. there is no damage at all on them - I think some crap end up in the inside of the speakers and I have to take apart them and clean it up somehow. Somebody of you done that? I also realised all of the satellites could be replaced with something more capable as the whole value of this set up is the incredible subwoofer. I live on a fifth floor of a five story building and the staircase railing in the first floor literary shakes if I crank the full volume in my apartment. My neighbours are very lucky people - free music for them from me


----------



## munchy22 (Dec 30, 2019)

ok i bought my zz5500s years ago, some friends bought 5.1 setups with cheaper amps and up him finally spending 1600 uk pounds on his third speaker setup his first 800 pound and 12000 pound speaker setup didnt come close to my zz5500 even base wise but he bought and spent 1600 pounds on some 2 years ago and they were superior to the second hand 100 pound logitec speakers.  all his speaker setups were recomended or came with tv speakers and not stand alone brands like say q acoustic or kel or ae to name a few.
The zz5500 are awsome in small rooms and even biger ones im sure.
Now this is where things begin to change.
in 2019 december i deciuded to change my viewing from a tv to a projector and as such was forced to move to a amp anbd seperate speakers as i would have to constantly change my imputs with 4 devices.  and the optical out a great option on the zz5500 for say a ps 4 or more to my projectoror is awsoem but you cant manipulate channels well like in the other pc way, jacks lol.
So i bought a denon 2600h and qacoustic 2010i 5.1 but with 3020i fronts.
I takes time to set up the speakers and they ares signicficantly biger than the logitec z5500.  the whole centre speacker is same as a q acoustic speaker cone lol.
while waiting for th walls and cabling to be sorted i decided to hook up my center speaker from the q acoustic setup and compare it.  remember i actually was wathcing alot of audio movies ready to compare my zz5500 with the 3010i setup on denum.  well i was shocked.  i personally couldn't tell much of a difference from my tiny zz5500 to the huge centre q acoustic 3090i speaker.  i tested it with my none audiophile ears and didnt see any difference that made me think id changed my speaker, i just didnt, but that was on remember opticla output zz550.
But the moment i stiuck all the q acoustic speakers on the denon 2600h it was lightning years ahead .  It was more the extra subtlty and acuracy of the management of the sound and its placement that shocked me.  my z5500 was great but the q acoustic took it a few levles above. 
Well worth the trade.  The base on the 3070i wwhich is  a very tiny unit was not even close to the z5500 base, thats for sure, its there and itsa more controlable but the logitec z5500 does have louder feeling base even if its more apreciated on q achoustics.


Bottom line if your looking for a great set of budget speakers for your movies pc and consoles then the z5500 is a fantastic bargin, jump up another 800 pounds id recoment q achoustic speakers.   If your forced to use optical out on the setup i would consider a proper amp and q acoustic or warfdale 5.1s as the ioptical on the z5500 is great but you loose the control on the seperate channels youd need to mess with(in my opinion) to make the z5500 sound as good as alot of much more expensice 5.1 systems.  Remember if i still had control over all those optical channels id have not upgraded.  Keep a torch handy as the z5500 led does stop working aFTER 10 YEARS OR SO LOL.  you caN GET REPLACEMENTS online all the time, i had 2 of each speaker and was about to get a controler backup.  i had to use a torch and my phone as a light when changeing it.


----------



## szore (Oct 21, 2020)

amit_talkin said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Its not like I need a 5.1 system right now, but I was just looking around and found an ad on classified for Logitech Z5500 ( USED one of course ). The price asked was 150 USD. I have only heard good things about Z5500 in past 10 years. But as this has been decade old system now, is it still worth it to buy at this price?


I have owned the Z5500 since 2009, and I use them every day. YES it is still worth it and $150 is an absolute steal. They are built like tanks, and everything works...the amp, the lights, etc. When used with a home theatre these babies will shake the walls with crystal clear sound.


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 21, 2020)

Yep, usin them as we speak. Go for it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2020)

this is an old thread guys


that said i still have my z5500's in the garage, i just moved to a soundbar for the smaller footprint


----------



## bobbybluz (Oct 22, 2020)

I still have two pairs. One I got for $25 off Craigslist around 10 years ago (in use as I type this) that I upgraded the speakers to small Infinity's and another that died last year I'm pondering having repaired. I think I paid $100 for the second pair just before I bought the $25 ones. I still think they're the best computer speakers ever sold. I've flipped several pairs over the years locally and on Ebay too.


----------



## szore (Oct 22, 2020)

Mussels said:


> this is an old thread guys
> 
> 
> that said i still have my z5500's in the garage, i just moved to a soundbar for the smaller footprint


What difference does it make how old the thread is? What's the difference?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 22, 2020)

Possibly because this thread was started by a guy 2 years and 4 months ago asking if it was worth buying them, chance is he came to a decision way back then, the whole point in contributing to a thread is to offer advice to the member seeking it, if the thread was a "Z5500 owners club" then it would still be relevant of course.


----------

